# Lonely Tree (soft pastels)



## Kostya Naddubov

Hi all.

I'm new on that forum and i would like to share my paintings here. Using different soft pastels. All critique are welcome  (sorry for my not good enough english)

This is my second soft pastels drawing. Not sure if it finished... Size 50x35 cm.

Thanks.


----------



## bbbaldie

Gorgeous. I aspire to draw trees and vegetation like that. Occasionally, I succeed, but not to the extent that you have.


----------



## SuddenLife

Incredibly beautiful!
Only point of feedback I have for you is that the clouds look a little bit off. I personally think it has to do with the color. Often there's some blue to be seen in the darker parts of heavy clouds.
Kind of like these images:








On this image there is a tiny spot in the left upper corner where you can see the color of the sky behind the clouds, and you can see that it's quite close to the dark grey-ish blue in the cloud's shadows.









The shadows here are a tad more purple looking, but there's still a sort of unity between those shades and the sky's color.

Don't get me wrong; your clouds are certainly not bad, not at all. I think the cloud's shading in the upper right corner of your piece is extremely well done, but it's just that the rest looks like it just might be a bit too yellow.


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

Thanks for your reply.

This is photo i've made last year. Then i thought that this is very good practicing photo for using in pastel landscape painting (I realy love that "Lonely Tree"). 
So the sky on that Photo almost all of it covered by some big spot of clouds and because of that i didn't really knew how to paint it. It was hard task for me. But I still wanted that the main focus would be on the foreground tree. Maybe because of that i didn't worked enough on the sky. 
I'll try to add some Blue\Purple color to the cloud mess.


----------



## Susan Mulno

It is a wonderful painting! Especially for your second!

Welcome to our little corner of the world! Do not worry about your English, I assure you it is much better than my Hebrew! 

Can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## TerryCurley

Great Work!


----------



## Sarah

That's lovely! Great work


----------



## dickhutchings

Awesome! Don't change anything and keep on painting like this


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

Thanks to all  I hope this week I will show the changes I'm workin on. Made some sky enhancement (as I think).


----------



## kpnuts

I agree brilliant work overall but the sky does look a tad flat, but other than that, very atmospheric and it does look lonely, well done.


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

Hi all.

I've been working on the picture and, sadly, in the process i've damaged the paper on the left corner sky tryed to fix it but it doesn't work. Paper become very smooth and do not accept any pastels. So i think i should stop here...

What do you think should i use fixative on?

Thanks.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's beautiful. Definitely use fixative.


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

Ok. Thanks :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Firstly, beautiful work!

I use fixative on my pastel paintings but I know a lot of pastel artists won't use it, they claim it changes the color. I haven't noticed a difference in my pieces but you may wish to keep in mind the opinions of others. 

A workable fixative might help with your damaged paper in the corner.


----------



## Kostya Naddubov

I tryed but it didn't helped, maybe to much layers. I'm waitining for a new pastel paper and after i get it I'll start a new painting. 

We learn from mistakes :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## zahira

It's beautiful, great job. I love the light on the tree.


----------



## kpnuts

I think you've done a great job(as a fixative I use my missus hair spray seems to work for me and so much cheaper)


----------



## Susan Mulno

kpnuts said:


> I think you've done a great job(as a fixative I use my missus hair spray seems to work for me and so much cheaper)


Back when I was 12 that is what my art instructor taught me to use! :biggrin:


----------

